# Simple thumb stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

When I am out taking pictures or just on short walks I like a do not always want a cane and I don't want a tall stick. This is a 48 " stick with a simple thumb rest on the top. Just used a rasp to notch the top. This may not be new to most of you but I just had not seen a thumb notch stick here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Easy peasy, simple but very functional!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice -- I think those are common over in England.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Never seem a thumb stick like it ,but like the idea use it a few times and let us know how you get on with it. Its not like a traditional thumb stick so always interested in a different approach.

No reason why it shouldnt be okay ,just a break in tradition which isnt a bad thing


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Never seem a thumb stick like it ,but like the idea use it a few times and let us know how you get on with it. Its not like a traditional thumb stick so always interested in a different approach.
> No reason why it shouldnt be okay ,just a break in tradition which isnt a bad thing


I have been using this one for a few years cobalt. I was just sharing. I had not seen one here. It makes a very comfortable grip is the stick is cut to the right length.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Seeing the thumb stick gain has made me think again about tackling another one my self . I have posted some pics of thumb sticks here somewhere .One was made from ligna vita wood which must have taken a lot of effort to carve .

but heres a pic of a thumb stick from the linconshire stickmakers club and a idea i have been tossing around for some time this is a common shape for thumb sticks here


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going to have to keep an eye out for forked branches while out on our strolls. That Y shaped grip in the first photo is interesting, looks to be natural wood?

Cobalt, the diagrams of your thumb stick project would you make the grip from one piece of lime?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thers a few pics in the tread "My first Stick,Hawtthorn " there just a natural fork in a branch, but seem difficult to find .I keep my eyes open looking for them but never seem to find any,was hoping to find a couple for this project.


----------

